
Why I’ve switched from Ubuntu to Mac  - sinzone
http://igorartamonov.com/2011/09/why-ive-switched-from-ubuntu-to-mac/
======
vph
For servers, I'm using Linux and will be using Linux for a long time. But for
desktop/mobile, I have abandoned Linux for Mac a long time ago. For things
that I see (font) and I feel (touchpad), Linux/Windows is way behind Mac. Many
people talk about technical aspects, but to me the most important things are
the interface between human and computers. Steve Jobs understood this since
day 1. And those who use Macs (including Linus) understand this.

